# Who's shooting Clinton County in Wilmington Ohio this Saturday?



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

Just checking to see who's shooting this weekend. I think weather has hurt them the last couple shoots but it's time to start shooting. It's good to go see this course a couple times before they host the state I.B.O in May.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Not sure yet but might be out there early to shoot. Kids have a school "fair" in the early afternoon so if I we can hit the course early then I'm shooting.


----------



## jpurkey (Mar 15, 2011)

Ill be going


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

The wife and I are planning on shooting! Im looking forward to it!!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Where is it located ? Does it have a website or link?


----------



## cjohnsjf (Feb 27, 2010)

Any trad shooter going ?


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

There website is WWW.ccfsa.com 

They always put on a great shoot.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

cjohnsjf said:


> Any trad shooter going ?


All the ones I talked to are going to some big traditionl shoot in Kentucky.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

The course is ready to go. I went out with a range finder and note pad tonight and ranged every single target to make sure there was a good mix. If we could get the rain to hold off we should get a decent turn-out. We certainly need it! With all the rain and snow this season our numbers are WAY down. A good turn out would certainly be a blessing. See you guys there.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Anyone have a address or directions


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

301 Batson Road
Wilmington, Ohio

(on the website)


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ill be there! Jerry, shoot with ya?


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

cenochs said:


> Anyone have a address or directions


Our website has a link to mapquest. Just click on "contact us" and it will take you to the link. All you have to do is type in your address and it will get you the directions. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## JonMount (Jan 21, 2011)

If all goes as planned I'll be there. Hopefully the weather will cooperate. Will it be 30 targets or 40? What is the cost?


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

30 targets, cost should be 10.00.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

jre4192 said:


> 30 targets, cost should be 10.00.


what he said


----------



## buckeye718 (Jan 23, 2007)

i will be there. This will be my 3rd shoot the first two were at coyote run and now i am hooked. Cant wait to try this coarse also.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Bill what time you opening up for registration and first on the course?


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Matt I'll be rolling in right around 7:00 to help get things started. You can start shooting as soon as you can see. I'm guessing that will be around 7:30 or so.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> Matt I'll be rolling in right around 7:00 to help get things started. You can start shooting as soon as you can see. I'm guessing that will be around 7:30 or so.



Cool we're gonna try to be there by no later then 730. Gotta get in and out quick tomorrow.


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Gonna have to miss this one, recuperating from foot injury. Definitely be there for the rest of them this year. Everybody enjoy, they always put on a great shoot!


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

i'll be there in ahc


----------



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

Weather is going to break and be nice in morning..Don't miss it!


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

I wish I could, but my wife has her baby shower tomorrow...I know, I know...I'll turn in my man card at the front desk...


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Great shoot again guys...too bad it was so windy. Looks like you got a pretty good turnout too.


----------



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

WOW. 188 shooters! Great set too guys. Windy and a little cold but well worth it. Had a great time. The mule deer down in the creek got me for an 8.. And what about the corsican in the drainage ditch..Great shot..Thanks for putting on a great shoot guys


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Wife and I had a great time. That was an awesome set! Good job guys!

Hope you post the scores!!!!!


----------



## charlie hustle (Jul 22, 2010)

Top Shelf Shoot. Nice spacing of the stakes.GREAT SHOOT.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that came out. I agree the Corsican in the ditch was a cool shot. The large alert in the pines (#21) was a cool shot too. You really needed to be at the longer stakes to fully appreciate that one though. Scores will be posted on the website ASAP. 

Thanks again for coming out. We are praying for decent weather at the State Championship next month. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Smoked the ram...the Muley not so much....


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Grear set guys! First time I've ever shot up on y'all! Sure it wont happen again


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

osuhunter2011 said:


> Grear set guys! First time I've ever shot up on y'all! Sure it wont happen again


Good shooting! Lucky dog.


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lucky dog is correct lol. Had to gillinhsm a few, but after the results it gave me I ain't complainin lol. I'm sure next weekend ill shoot bout 30 down jerry! Haha give me a good set, GA is that nex weekend for me! Coyote run oughta make it a cake walk. What's next from you man? A 50 yd. Raccoon?!?! Lol


----------



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

*Here's a few*

Couple pics off my phone. they aren't that good but maybe you can see em. The first is that darn muley and the other is an uphill deer.


----------



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

OH CRAP! They are sideways.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I just set the targets you have to talk to the boss about that. Your lucky we don't have any rock rascals! I would start you out on a beaver then **** maybe a groundhog next........... LOL


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

RD's Whitetails said:


> OH CRAP! They are sideways.


 That's alright just turn your computer on it's side, thats what I did and worked fine.


----------



## charlie hustle (Jul 22, 2010)

Srores?


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

they are posted on the website. Ccfsa.com


----------



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

http://www.ccfsa.com/scores_html/3_d_archery/Archery_April_2011.pdf

Here is the direct link to scores. Couldn't get them to copy and paste correctly.


----------

